# Space Station K-7:The Model.



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the 1/1000 scale solid resin model I bought from www.minimodelmadness.com is dry fitted next to a dry fitted PL 1701.










And here is the link of some of the work I have done on it. http://photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/K-7/
I am going to put lights in the model, so you will see the holes for them, and the wires. And the scaled hangar deck.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Only thing that threw me was the transparent arms!
Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## m5multitronic (May 27, 2005)

Wouldn't that particular K-7 be more like 1/2500 scale?

Pardon my ignorance, but I always just assumed that the space station was much larger in comparison to the classic 1701.

Like I said, I'm a retard when it comes to proper scale; please be patient with me.....


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

It's looking good so far. I've just got one of these kits, infact it just arrived this morning. I'm not sure where a few parts go on it. Could you post a pic showing where each piece goes please. Thanks


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

You know, if you fill one of the pods with lead, you can kill a possum with one lick!  

Seriously, looking great! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it finished. Are you going to light it up?


----------



## Trekmanscott (Oct 4, 2002)

Wow! That looks great! I just might have to get one of those kits. Keep us updated on you progress. I do have one question though. Does the kit come with Decals? If not what are you doing for decals?


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

The kit does have decals with it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words!

I am going to put LEDs in each small pods and the large one, to light the windows. I will have a flashing navigation light on the three small cone, and under the grain pod. I will be lighting the hangar bay, also.

Genty, I will get the photo for you soon. 

Perfesser, I think the large pod will do it with out lead!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I am going to put LEDs in each small pod and the large one, to light the windows. I will have a flashing navigation light on the three small cones, and under the grain pod. I will be lighting the hangar bay, also.


You da man! :thumbsup: 



> Perfesser, I think the large pod will do it without lead!


You REALLY da man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Genty, here is the photo. Any questions?


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the pic. I've now worked out where all the parts go appart from the larger of the 4 rings. I have no idea where this one goes.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

In the photo, you will see it between the large pod and the center support for the arms. It gets centered on the bottom of the pod, and the center support. Also, look at the photos 1 and 2, at the link of the other photos, You will see the ring laying on the large pod. I drilled with a 1 1/2 inch wood spade bit, a countersink hole, about 1/16 inch for ease of fitting when gluing. You don't have to do any drilling, to build the model, just layout where center is.

Because of the weight of the pods on the arms,I am going to use epoxy glue. It will be stronger than super glue, when gluing to center support.


----------



## genty (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the tip. I'll probably get the slow drying araldite for mine so that I can line up everything properly.
Here's a source i've just found.
http://members.aol.com/WMccullars/K7.html


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Your welcome.  

Here is art work of the K7, that also might help. I plan to use this, to help on the panel lines.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Is that a Nova Designs 3D rendering?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Only thing that threw me was the transparent arms!
> Looks great! :thumbsup:


The arms are metal tubing.



m5multitronic said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I always just assumed that the space station was much larger in comparison to the classic 1701.


There has been a big debate about that, but if you use the windows on the PL kit, it looks right.





Chuck_P.R. said:


> Is that a Nova Designs 3D rendering?


I don't know. I found the picture on one of my many searches.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Is that a Nova Designs 3D rendering?


Nope, its an illustration. but thanks anyway! :wave:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

m5multitronic said:


> Wouldn't that particular K-7 be more like 1/2500 scale?
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but I always just assumed that the space station was much larger in comparison to the classic 1701.


I believe it's off by about 25% below the size it should be to be 1/1000th scale.

I think the scale of the K-7 should be right at 23.66" based on the height of each main-cone window being 12 feet high(the height from floor to wall of the station commander's office).

That would make the kit width of 18.5" to be about 78% smaller then that size. However I think the arms are a little too long in proportion to the other elements, so shorting them a tad would drop the size a couple of percentage points too.

But it's still the best kit I've seen out yet.
I don't mean to take anything away from that.

Just hang her up from the ceiling with the 1/1000th TOS E a couple of feet away and due to the distance no one will be able to tell one way or the other.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Nope, its an illustration. but thanks anyway! :wave:


My mistake! Wanted to make sure you were credited if it was.

I know I've seen that pic somewhere, just can't remember where...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I would have to have the 1701 a couple of feet away anyway, don't want kill the crew and Tribbles.  

I have cut 1 inch off the arms, they looked out of scale.

Anyone know where to get decals, for 1/1000 scale Galileo 7? :freak: 

I am going to have to wait on the weather to paint, I have yet to build a paint booth yet.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Anyone know where to get decals, for 1/1000 scale Galileo 7? :freak:


Decals are easy.

Anybody know where to get a 1/1000th Galileo is the real question!


----------



## MasaoOkazaki (Apr 1, 2002)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Is that a Nova Designs 3D rendering?


I think it's from Star Trek Fact Files or Star Trek Magazine, probably by way of Ex-Astris-Scientia. Some of the illustrations from Fact Files and the Magazine are accurate, some less so.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Decals are easy.
> 
> Anybody know where to get a 1/1000th Galileo is the real question!


Here is the link to Starship Modelers, look at bottom of the page for the shuttles.1/1000 shuttles 

If the decals are easy, please tell me how, or where.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I made the decals last night for the shuttle, and started to put them on now, as you can see below. The Hangar is coming along, and I am using PL TOS 1701 white windows decals, to make the windows to be lit. The smaller picture, is the shuttle in the palm of my hand. small ain't it!


----------



## scifieric (May 9, 2005)

Lloyd, tell the truth. You're using nannites to build this thing, right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Proof positive that small, neat and cool does work together. I do hope you didn't sneeze after taking that pick Lloyd


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd, you make me feel like an inferior being. I bow to your magnificence!

COOL LITTLE SHIP! Amazing detail you got on it there! I've seen some shuttles that scale that don't really look like shuttles. Yours is very real looking. The decal job is excellent and the paint job really conveys the impression of a full sized object.

Suggestion: using the window decals as templates, you could cut small rectangles of reflective safety tape and put on the windows as a last step (I've found out that any dull coating on top will diminish their reflectivity). That way, if you photograph it, you can hit it with some light and create windows with real light--a trick also used on some ships in the later Star Trek incarnations.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for your praise!
I wish I could shrink down to work on it! 
I am not worried about sneezeing, I am worried abouy the dog thinking it is a treat, if I drop it.
I is hard enough putting decals on for the windows, but I could put some Future on them to make them glossy. If it was bigger, and my arthritic fingers didn't get in the way, I would put reflective tape on it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Kudos on the detail you've added. This is really coming along nicely, Lloyd.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! I now have a new camera, so I will see all my flaws first, then I can fix them, before I post them.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is a light test of the ceiling. I have the ceiling done, and after I finish with the windows, will glue the ceiling on. When I fit it in the station, it will be lit with LEDs.

I like to thank Four Mad Men, for his views of the walls, of the hangar. I could not have done as good, without them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Beautiful!!!!!! Glad the images helped.


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking good Lloyd!!! Don't forget the sign in the hangar bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Guys! The sign is made, just waiting for Starfleet Engineers to put it up. I am on the list, they say.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! Great stuff, Lloyd!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The hangar is finished. Below are three shots of it. If you notice, I have two shuttle in the back, and the one in the main hangar.The last shot has Scotty in front of the shuttle. It is a paper stick figure, just for fun.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That is so very, very cool. I think it will add a nice sense of scale to the model. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looking good. Great work Lloyd!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks guys! Except for the decales, it was fun to do. But, I am not sure I will do another, this small again. What I learned will help with the refit hangar.


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

A couple more pics and I'll have one of Lloyd's fingerprints. :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the main pod, with panel lines on, and decals. The large cone is laid out for window masks, so I can light it. The blue on the cone is one window mask, and I have to make one for every window. :freak: Unless anyone has a better wat of masking the windows.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! I like the way you're masking the windows. The lines are a great way to ensure alignment!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Perfesser. The fun part, is to copy the shots of the real models, to make the windows match.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Love the signature Lloyd. Thanks.

This just looks better and better. Although I'll be very crushed if you don't go with my window arrangement  

How did you end up doing the panel lines?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Glad you love the sigature, 4MM. It is the truth!

The windows around the big K7, are the same on TOS and DS9, so I will use that pattern for there. I will use some of your windows to make up what I can't see.
I want this to be close TOS as I can see.

I laid out the pattern on photo paper, as I saw in a photo of the station, some one made. Then cut a wedge templet, to lay on the model. I tried using pencil for the lines, but it was too dark for me. I found a platinum colored marker, that was not too dark, then after marking, I rubbed the lines with a paper towel, to lighten them up more. I wanted the lines on the model, so I never gave up, and I am happy with it now.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the cone with windows, decals, and temporary light from an LED flashlight. The windows are white, but turned blue with camera.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

That is bloody awesome!!!!!!!! Especially considering the size.


----------



## FishDS9 (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice work Lloyd!! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Impressive!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank guys!

A little more work on the outside, then I have to get the lights workrd out. This part is one of three sections to do.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I decided to finish one of the small pods. Here it is, one of three. You can see the top beacon on, the windows, and the red light on edge of pod all lit.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Beautiful!! It's going to look amazing when complete!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looking good Lloyd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Thats very cool, love the shuttlebay!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Guys!  

The main pod is finished, and with lights on.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Niiiiiiiice! Looks studio quality! Can't wait to see it in a diorama!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I look foward to seeing it in a diorama,too. Who is going to it? Oh,wait, you mean me! More work for me!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Amazing!! Studio prop quality for sure.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hm, I also think that 1:1000 is NOT the scale of that model, more 1:2500. The Connie looks much too large... but I can be wrong!


Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here are pods KB and KC finished.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Hm, I also think that 1:1000 is NOT the scale of that model, more 1:2500. The Connie looks much too large... but I can be wrong!
> 
> 
> Greetings from Germany
> Marco


After your comment, I surfed around to find info on the size of K-7. I found two sites that stated it is about 450 meters in diameter. That comes out to be 17.82 inches at 1/1000, and the model is about 18 1/2 inches. Another site stated it is 815 meters, which at 18 1/2 inch, the model should be 1/1600 scale. 

The model was designed to be 1/1000 scale, by taking the shuttlecraft in the hangar, from DS9, in relation to the Enterprise. I would say that it is real close to 1/1000 scale to me. The true diameter has never been stated, only guesses, so until any real facts come up, I will judge the model to be right.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Resurrecting an old thread....

Is she done yet? 

Is she done yet? 

Is she done yet?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Glad you brought it up to the top. I have done little work on it. Been busy doing other things like buying on e-bay, being with my brother. He has been keeping me busy helping him around his place , taking trips, and fishing. 

I want to finish it, before I get into another model. Now with YOUR pressure on me, I will have to finish it.LOL


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Do it! Jus' do it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Would it be too much pressure if I added my encouragement?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Great, now I have a mob after me! :lol: 

I will try to have a photo or two, this weekend. After I get back from fishing. :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yep, we're all waiting for you to finish a model, Lloyd! 



:jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So am I!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

An update photo. I had to, as mentioned earlier, order another model to be able to finish one. So I had to start over with the opening for the hangar deck.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Had to order another model? I guess I need to go back thru the thread to see what happened to cause that. I'm guessing, tho, that you damaged the shuttlebay on the first? 

Regardless, I think your scratchbuilt 'bay looks great! And it's going to be lit, too, right? That'll make for an even nicer lookin' model, overall! 

Can't wait to see you finish 'er up, Lloyd! 

PS: Nice CD collection in the background.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Jeffrey!

I had to reorder, because I lost the hangar bay pod. I think it ended up in the garbage.
I am going to put two white LEDs to light the bay.

On my CD collection, I have over 650 of them. Most are soundtracks. Oh, and my DVDs, over 1,000!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> . . . [M]y DVDs, over 1,000!


Whew! Those are going to be expensive to replace with HDVDs!


:jest:


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Whew! Those are going to be expensive to replace with HDVDs!
> 
> 
> :jest:


Actually any HD DVD or Blue Ray system will be able to play standard DVD. The only problem will be the quality just won't be there.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I stop at replacing videos now. 

Went fishing yesterday, so no more work.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

norge71 said:


> Actually any HD DVD or Blue Ray system will be able to play standard DVD. The only problem will be the quality just won't be there.



But a true fan has just GOT to have high definition versions of _ST:TOS _when it comes out.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I heartedly agree. I was just posting an FYI.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Any headway, Lloyd? I'm really jonesin' to get one of these, but just don't have the funds at present, so am living vicaciously thru your buildup.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

**BUMP!* *


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Looks good. There are good pictures of the K-7 on DS9 Season 5 disk 7 - There are several clear shots including inside the hanger bay. The back wall has a sign "Welcome to K-7 Now go home"


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

There are also a great many very nicely detailed renders from our very own Four Mad Men right here in this forum: TOS K-7 Space Station, the Four Mad Men Version


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

**BUMP!** 

Well, anything new...?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nothing. Been doing other models. Since winter is coming, I will have more time to model, and will finish it.


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

Lloyd,

Your assembly is looking great. It has inspired me to buy the same kit, and I will aspire to get mine looking as well as yours. Can't wait to see the finish.

Ed


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank, Ed! Your praise mean alot to me.
I am going to get back to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh, sure. I've been after you to finish it since last Summer. Now someone else resurrects the thread and you're all about finishing it....


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Some have it, and.......HeHe


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*An Update by Lloyd Collins*

Finally an update!  

After many pokes (does this hurt) from Jeffrey, I did some work.  

Most of my work is on the hangar deck pod. I drilled the holes for the support tube, and the wiring. Then I had to make a gap filling shim, for the hangar itself. Trying to get the hangar insert to fit right, took alot of Dremeling and it left a gap. All glued in and putty work done. Next up: get the LEDs installed to light the hangar, and more putty.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Woo Hoo! Comin' right along! I think I _might_ seriously look in to lighting my 1/2500 if you pull this off. It'd be a real pain in the buttocks to light at that scale, but doable.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the hangar deck, with the installed lights, on.










Next, when the putty dries, and any touch ups to the model, I will prime and paint it.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

So very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Nova Designs! Glad you like it.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I laid out the pattern on photo paper, as I saw in a photo of the station, some one made. Then cut a wedge templet, to lay on the model. I tried using pencil for the lines, but it was too dark for me. I found a platinum colored marker, that was not too dark, then after marking, I rubbed the lines with a paper towel, to lighten them up more. I wanted the lines on the model, so I never gave up, and I am happy with it now.


Lloyd, could I get you to email me the file(s) that you used to make the panel lines, perchance? I want to try and scale them down for the 1/2500 MMI K-7 I'm working on. 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Just found this.


Wow!!! Great work! :thumbsup: 

Looking forward to seeing how this kit finally ends up looking!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Very cool, Lloyd. :thumbsup: 

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Starmanmm, and Rob! 

The hangar pod is ready to prime, and paint.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The Hangar pod is finished. 










The whole model was built in three sections, with the hangar the last. I need to work on a base, glue the three three sections together, and then mount it.

Update when I get the base built.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet! Can't wait to see her finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Jeffrey and Starmanmm, thanks so much!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

bump

:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry for no updates, the model fell as it was just about finished, and in pieces it went.
I haven't wanted to work on it since.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Great bump, Lunadude!

Lloyd - Sorry to hear about your personal armageddon factor on this. If your kit was as rough as mine is, just getting it to decent-evel in the first place was likely tough. The time you had put into it was inspiring.

Though these posts are from a couple years before my time here at HT, it must have been your build I've had vaguely in mind for for the hangar bay factor. I don't know how I could have seen shots of that "Welcome to K7, now go home!" banner otherwise.

When I got my MMM kit a few years ago, I began hollowing out the main clamshell to light mine and wound up burning my dremel's motor out on it! Talk about dense resin! Of course, I was using the wrong bit for the job, running faster than I should have and not giving the drill time to cool down.

Maybe with all the K7 fanfare going on now you will take a second look and starfleet can assign it some a slot in drydock. Considering the likely greater lack of reference back in 2006, you really did fine work on this kit!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Model Man said:


> Great bump, Lunadude!
> 
> ...Considering the likely greater lack of reference back in 2006, ...


Seemed like a good thing to bring back into the current release discussion.

Oh, I assume you remember William McCullar's IDIC pages. The internet Wayback Machine has the site, and its pages on the K-7. These photos were put out there in '98.
_*K-7 Page 1*_
http://web.archive.org/web/20050219131928/members.aol.com/WMccullars/K7.html
_*K-7 Page 1*_
http://web.archive.org/web/20050110163427/members.aol.com/WMccullars/K7page2.html


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

This is a good thread! 

Okay, not to hijack Lloyd's build but I have to say that there is some very useful information in here, especially in the diagrams of the station (as well as the pics of Lloyd's model) that I can use for some modification to my old AMT kit, particularly in the hopper at the rear of the main hull on the station. I've got a tube that will work, the EXACT diameter that I need; but now I need to find a 1" diameter slightly raised ellipse (the part on top of the hopper) and the rounded not-quite-pointy bit on the bottom of the hopper. I've already modded the squarish mount on the big saucer to accept the tube. I've got a couple of ideas for the parts I need but will have to go out an look at a couple of stores to see if they have what I need.

Lloyd, sorry you had such a problem with your build and that you lost interest in it. I don't imagine that you even want to post any pictures of the aftermath of the destruction?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

WarpCore Breach,

Plastruct carries everything you need. Here you go:

Plastruct 1" O.D. Clear Acrylic Round Tubing, part#AT-32 (for the main cylinder)
Plastruct 1" O.D. Clear Acrylic Hemispherical Dome, part#VHH-32 (for the bottom)
Plastruct 1" O.D. Clear Acrylic Dished Dome, part#VHD-32 (for the top)

They also have a complete, downloadable catalog in pdf format.

www.plastruct.com


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, Trek Ace!

Plastruct has a $20 US minimum order; far more than what I could conceivably need anytime soon...!  However, the information there on the needed parts gives me a good idea what to get and where! I won't be able to check that out until tomorrow. I already have a 1" tube I can use, once I clean it up a little.

Muchly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You're welcome. 

Many of the better-stocked hobby shops that specialize in model railroads and accessories often carry a good selection of these parts in order to make scale storage tanks and such. They are usually pretty good about ordering parts in if they do not have them in stock (and usually without the minimum charge).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

No after the Klingon attack photos, I have it packed away.

If you don't mind using brass tubes, check at Hobby Lobby for bagged tubing of different sizes. 

CultTVman has the StarFleet Assembly Manuals by Paul Newitt, in it has info on lighting the AMT K-7. http://www.culttvmanshop.com/StarFleet-Assembly-Manuals-by-Paul-Newitt_p_261.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd,

I realize that laws of gravity reeked havoc on your build.

While I never had that happen to me on a K-7, it's happened with
other models so I feel your pain.

Have you ever unboxed her since she spiralled out of orbit and crash landed?

Is she fixable?


----------

